# Dioxin warning issued near the Tittabawassee River



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dioxin warning issued 

http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news...RD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6&xb=lazej 

Kathie Marchlewski , Midland Daily News 09/14/2004 

The Michigan Department of Community Health is warning residents that eating deer and turkey harvested from areas near the Tittabawassee River, downstream of The Dow Chemical Co. plant, could be harmful to their health.

The state agency, along with the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality, Department of Natural Resources and Department of Agriculture issued an advisory Monday, warning that the meat contains high levels of dioxin. Deer and squirrel meat should be limited and turkey avoided.

The advisory comes after a months-long review of a study Dow launched in the fall of last year in response to hunters concerns. It contradicts Dows earlier conclusion that meat from flood plain animals is as safe to eat as that bought from the grocery store, and the company believes the risk is being overstated by state officials.

Dow announced that levels were safe in July, after averaging the results of testing on 38 white-tailed deer, 24 wild turkeys and 32 foxes from three areas: one north of Midland with low, background levels of dioxin, and two areas, near Smiths Crossing and Imerman Park, which are known to have high levels. Averages were compared with USDA averages for the nations food supply, and the states fish consumption advisory level.

"We know that it is possible to purchase fish, poultry, beef, etc. that may have on average higher concentrations than the deer meat, or turkey with the skin off reported in Dows study," said Dow spokeswoman Anne Ainsworth. She said the FDA market basket data shows grocery store averages at 1 to 4 ppt and, as an example, farmed salmon averages 2 to 2.5 ppt. "Thats running nearly twice the level we found in deer muscle meat."

The highest level of dioxin found in deer came from an animal harvested from the Smiths Crossing area. It had 1.24 ppt.

MDCH said in its release that a comparison to the rivers fish advisory, which uses a concentration of 10 ppt as an upper limit, is not valid because information about how much meat people eat and how often is not available. MDCH did not compare the river-area animals to other national meat-supply averages, but instead to animals from north and south of the plant. In that context, samples from downriver animals were as many as 120 times that of upstream animals.

Dow toxicologist and risk assessor Bryce Landenberger said the testing focused on the meat hunters and their families would eat  which is muscle. "The main concern of this was the concern of the broader community. It was a response to concerns that were raised: What does it mean when I go hunting?"

Deer liver and turkey are the greatest concerns for MDCH. One liver sample came in 118 times higher than from deer found upstream  149 ppt. The highest level of dioxin in turkey meat showed 25.4 ppt.

If meat is eaten, MDCH suggests trimming visible fat and avoiding organs and skin.

The report says dioxin is accumulating in animals low in the food chain  their predators are expected to have even higher levels. "Additional ecological risk assessment work is needed to determine the significance of this contamination and to determine the level of cleanup necessary to protect the ecology of the Tittabawassee River as well as human health."

Area hunter Larry Hagerty said the river area is a popular place for hunters, but he expects the advisory will reduce numbers.

"Some people will eat (meat from game killed there.) They dont give it much credence. They dont believe it."

Hes not worried about consuming the meat himself, but takes the advisory seriously. "I would be more concerned about young people," he said. "Some people are more susceptible than others."


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks HR, heard this on the radio and hoped you would link it.

This stinks. I do wonder about why MDCH does not do comparisons to supermarket fare as a point of reference.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I feel sorry for the public which is always being bombarded with food warnings of some sort from every direction...conataminants in fish/game, diets science vs fads, biogenetic foods, mad cow diseases, etc. The Dow Chemical case is not good.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dioxin taints state game 

For the second time in Michigan, a warning against eating wild game is being issued by state health officials who say dioxin contamination downstream from Midland's Dow Chemical Co. complex has reached dangerous levels. 

The Michigan Department of Community Health will announce today an advisory against eating wild turkey meat or deer liver and urge consumers to limit consumption of venison and squirrel harvested in or near at least 22 miles of the floodplain along the Tittabawassee River. Although dozens of advisories exist for fish tainted with toxic chemicals, it is only the second time the state has issued such a warning for terrestrial animals.

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/advisory14e_20040914.htm


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tests find dangerous dioxin levels across Bay County 
Dioxins aren't just Midland's problem anymore. 

Harmful levels of the toxic chemicals have been found in the shoreline soils and sediment of the Saginaw River and bay - well beyond the Dow Chemical Co. plant on the Tittabawassee River. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-4/1096281928271370.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Battle rages over cleanup of Dow's toxic legacy

MIDLAND -- Winding lazily through parks and backyards, the Tittabawassee River valley is a postcard-perfect place. Deer drink from the river, walleye course along its bottom, and wild turkeys peck along the water's edge.

But an invisible danger is infused in its sandy banks and gritty bottom. 

Dioxins -- chemicals that gained international infamy for their role in the evacuation of hundreds of families in places like Love Canal, N.Y., and Times Beach, Mo., a generation ago -- have contaminated wildlife, threatened the health of riverfront residents and created a political firestorm pitting the state against the nation's largest chemical producer

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/dioxin29e_20040929.htm

Dioxin testing slated for Tittabawassee 

SAGINAW  The state Department of Environmental Quality is planning a new round of dioxin testing that will be done outside the Tittabawassee River in the Saginaw River and Saginaw Bay. Samples would be taken miles downstream from Dow Chemical Co. facilities. Previous tests have revealed the contaminant in shoreline soils and sediments farther into the regions waterways. Backed by a $180,000 U.S. Environmental Protection Agency grant, the state will begin testing the river bottom for pollution in early October. Researchers will take 121 samples to test for toxic chemicals.

RELATED CONTENT 
What are dioxins, and why should we care? 

Data from studies spun to support different agendas 

HOW TO LEARN MORE 
For more information on dioxins or the dioxin situation in the Midland area, here are some resources: 

A free advisory explaining how to reduce your intake of contaminated fish; call 800-648-6942. The state Department of Environmental Quality's dioxin home page: www.michigan.gov/deq/0,1607
,7-135-3307_29693_21234---,00.html 

The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry's public health statement on dioxins: www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/phs104.html 

The Michigan Department of Community Health's dioxin fact sheet (PDF file): www.michigan.gov/documents 
/Dioxin_Factsheet_82359_7.pdf 

Dow Chemical Co.'s site explaining the dioxin situation in the Midland and Saginaw areas: www.dow.com/facilities 
/namerica/michigan/dioxin 

The Tittabawassee River Watch's homepage, with links to other sites: www.trwnews.net


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Too early to include Bay County in secret dioxin deal

The same poison that plagues the Tittabawassee River has come to roost in Bay County. 
It has been a reasonable assumption that dioxin contamination from Dow Chemical Co. in Midland doesn't stop where the Tittabawassee River joins the Saginaw River at Saginaw. 

But until recently, there wasn't a great deal of hard evidence that dioxin from Dow was in Bay County.

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-0/1096559152186430.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This may be your chance for some interesting input and questions.

MEDIA ADVISORY 
Contact: Patricia Spitzley
October 4, 2004, (517) 241-7397

WHO: Department of Environmental Quality (DEQ)

WHAT: DEQ Public Meeting 

WHEN: 6:30 to 8:30 p.m., October 13, 2004 

WHERE: Flint City Hall Council Chambers
1101 South Saginaw
3rd Floor
Flint, Michigan

DEQ Director Steven E. Chester announces a public meeting to be held in
Flint on October 13, 2004. Director Chester and several of his key
staff will be conducting public outreach sessions across the state to
solicit comments on environmental issues facing their community. 
The event is from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. and will begin with a
short presentation by Director Chester. The public meeting will then be
opened for an informal question and answer session.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The following letter was sent to Tittabawassee River Watch by a young local physician. The economic issues surrounding this extensive contamination by Dow Chemical impact everyone. Last heard the house was still for sale but at reduced cost. Meanwhile Dow continues to downplay the toxicity of dioxin in mailers, newspapers and public gatherings and there is no one countering their misinformation campaign which dominates this issue. 

Dear Tittabawassee River Watch,

I am writing this letter as a concerned and upset citizen of the Saginaw area. Im a physician at Covenant Health Care, and have lived in Saginaw for 3 years now.

I recently purchased a home here in Thomas Township. While looking for the right place over a 2 year search period, I ALMOST purchased a beautiful home with 6 acres located on the west bank of the Tittabawassee River, north of State Street on River Road. It was truly the home of my dreams, a luxurious place with 6 garages, a water view, and such a great location close to town.

My realtor, a local agent now with CMW, who Id worked with for 2 years trying to find the right place, was uninformed of the dioxin issue and downplayed its significance when the issue came up. The sellers disclosure on that house was marked unknown regarding chemicals on the land, and fortunately this raised my eyebrow prior to making my offer. Unknown chemicals on the land? I asked myself. What is that about? With only a little research, I learned how contaminated Immerman Park is, located just across the river from the house. Only 2 weeks after I decided NOT to purchase the property, high dioxin levels were found on property further inland (on the WEST side of river road), further verifying how contaminated those 6 acres MUST be. 

Im certainly glad that I didnt become the owner of that land. When I drive by there and see it STILL for sale a year later, I feel bad for the owners whose land has been so dangerously contaminated, and whom no one in their right mind will purchase now. This past spring, the water was up to the backdoor of that house, the backyard like a big septic swimming pool. 

Quite honestly, I have even started to question whether living in Thomas Township at all is a good idea. My current house is about a mile from the river off Gratiot, and I wonder about the safety of my own soil even here. I think when its time to have children, Ill move someplace else and not risk their safety. 

Thanks for listening to my story. I hope this problem can someday be solved.

Sincerely, Timothy H. Kaufman, MD


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dioxin seen as worst man-made toxin

By Joyce Howard Price, THE WASHINGTON TIMES

http://www.washingtontimes.com/national/20041216-115715-1202r.htm

Dioxin, the chemical blamed in the recent poisoning and facial disfigurement of Ukrainian opposition presidential candidate Viktor Yushchenko, was described yesterday by a top U.S. Environmental Protection Agency researcher as the "most toxic man-made" substance ever produced.

"Dioxins are very persistent both in the environment and in the body. Once they get into the environment and the body, they do not go away quickly," said Linda Birnbaum, director of the EPA's experimental toxicology division and a world-renowned dioxin expert.

The most toxic member of the dioxin family  and the one some suspect was responsible for harming Mr. Yushchenko  is a carcinogen known as 2,3,7,8-TCDD, or TCDD. That same dioxin was part of the defoliant, Agent Orange, which is thought to have sickened thousands of U.S. troops and Vietnamese residents during the Vietnam War.

Forty-five pounds of dioxins were released in an industrial explosion in Seveso, Italy, in 1976. All 193 victims developed the same type of painful and disfiguring acne that struck Mr. Yushchenko, who is locked in a bitter presidential campaign against Prime Minister Viktor Yanukovych.

This acne is known as chloracne, an extreme reaction of the skin to chlorine. Dioxins are chlorinated agents, and chloracne can result from swallowing, inhaling or touching the responsible agent.

Mr. Yushchenko told the Associated Press yesterday that he was sure he was poisoned by the Ukrainian government and believes it most likely happened at a dinner that he had Sept. 5 with the country's top security service officials.

"That was the only place where no one from my team was present and no precautions were taken concerning the food," he said. "It was a project of political murder, prepared by the authorities."

Miss Birnbaum said food is the "most common source" of dioxin poisoning in humans.

Mr. Yushchenko also warned yesterday that the government is preparing a new series of measures to disrupt the presidential election runoff on Dec. 26.

"There is not a 100 percent guarantee that the election will take place," he said during a press conference in Kiev. "I know of provocations being prepared in the eastern regions."

He did not elaborate on what sort of trouble could be planned in eastern Ukraine, where Mr. Yanukovych enjoys strong support.

Although it's recognized that dioxins also can cause cardiovascular disease, destroy the liver and increase the risk of diabetes, chloracne is the most common symptom of dioxin poisoning.

Miss Birnbaum says it is known that a "dioxin-like chemical" caused Mr. Yushchenko's illness, but it will take additional lab tests to determine whether the culprit was TCDD or another chemical, such as a PCB (polychlorinated biphenyl), which is also carcinogenic.

She called the Yushchenko case suspicious and said it would be most unusual "for a person all of a sudden to have those very high levels" of contamination without some provocation. Tests have revealed that Mr. Yushchenko's blood contained 6,000 times the normal concentration of dioxin.

Miss Birnbaum also said there is growing evidence that dioxin levels  even those at the high end of the normal range  might disrupt metabolism and increase the risk of cancer, diabetes and impaired cognitive development.

Although chloracne can be reversible, she said, recovery depends on the level of dioxin exposure.

"[Mr. Yushchenko] was clearly given a very high dose ... if it goes away, it won't be quickly," she said.

 Natalia A. Feduschak contributed from Kiev to this article, which is based in part on wire service reports.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

News of the DEQ/Dow settlement produced many articles today.

Dow, state OK plan on dioxin 
But scope of final cleanup won't be known for months 

James Clift, policy director with the Michigan Environmental Council, said the announcement doesn't answer a key question: "When is Dow going to do a cleanup, and what's it going to look like?" 
Nor does it require river dredging or other permanent removal of even the most contaminated soil, he said.

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/dioxin20e_20050120.htm

NEWS from Midland
* Dioxin deal done: Dow, DEQ agree
Saginaw Valley's decades-old dioxin dilemma is a step closer to final resolution. The Dow Chemical Co. and Michigan Department of Environmental Quality announced Wednesday an agreement to immediately begin cleaning up contamination in Midland, the Tittabawassee River and Saginaw River and Bay.
http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13788317&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6

* Good news? Too soon to tell
The environmental groups asking for mid-Michigan waterways that are clean enough for worry-free swimming and fishing say it's too early to tell if the state and Dow Chemical Co. will deliver. Wednesday's announcement on the framework held little evidence that immediate and comprehensive dioxin cleanup will follow, said Michelle Hurd Riddick of Bay City-based Lone Tree Council.
http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13788313&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6

Lawmakers see positives in dioxin agreement

Three Midland Republican lawmakers -- two state lawmakers and a congressman -- saw positives in the dioxin framework agreement announced Wednesday. But the agreement's "greatest down side," said Rep. John Moolenaar, is that it doesn't resolve the "facility" labeling question, and so work will continue on a possible state law addressing that.
http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13788300&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6

* Dioxin questions remain for area business leaders
Local leaders who reviewed the cleanup framework agreement between The Dow Chemical Co. and Michigan Department of Environmental Quality had many more questions than answers, one of them said.
http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13788304&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6

* Groups have high hopes after meeting
TITTABAWASSSEE TOWNSHIP -- Representatives of two citizen groups said a dioxin cleanup framework agreement between The Dow Chemical Co. and the state shows a new level of understanding that will include good science.
http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13788306&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dow to argue for reduced cleanup
The state residential cleanup standard is a more stringent 90 parts per trillion, referring to the risk from a lifetime of exposure.

Under Dow's operating license, the company has to address contamination that is 90 parts per trillion or higher in residential areas.

Dioxin contamination in the lower river and bay will likely be dealt with in a package deal, state officials say, with Dow setting aside millions of dollars for improvement projects to enhance access to natural resources and improve wildlife habitat. 

In exchange, all government claims against the company for lower river and bay contamination will be settled.

State environmental groups think a fundamental goal should be a cleanup that results in a watershed that provides safe swimming, fishing and drinking water.

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-4/1106842507255250.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Dioxin Cleanup Editorial
Public must bird-dog process at every step 

http://www.freep.com/voices/editorials/edioxin29e_20050129.htm
January 29, 2005 

Disappointment is appropriate over the agreement to clean up dioxin in Midland and in areas downstream all the way out to Saginaw Bay in Lake Huron. The settlement framework devised by the state Department of Environmental Quality and Dow Chemical Co. this month is long on studies and short on actions beyond immediate cleanup for some of the most affected residents. 

But lamenting the agreement is not going to change it. That means gearing up to take advantage of one of the better parts, its commitment to public involvement from here on out. 

Dioxin is known to be scattered across the area from incinerator fallout and from discharges that have contaminated river sediment, which has washed ashore in floods. For families whose homes and yards are laced with the highest levels, the cleanup offers valuable relief. 

Protections for everyone else remain much more blurry, even as the contamination appears to be spreading. Dioxin was found in area wildlife in sufficient amounts for the state to issue a special game advisory last fall, warning hunters not to eat deer, squirrel or turkey caught within the Tittabawassee River floodplain. Fish already were subject to state warnings. Elevated dioxin levels have been found farther downstream, in Saginaw River sediment well below where the Tittabawassee empties into it. 

Yet dredging to remove contaminants remains on hold, awaiting more study of their location and extent. That only allows more time for more movement of sediment, continued contamination of fish and game, even more flooding. Meanwhile, another study could affect the final cleanup standard for property beyond the ones currently slated for work. 

Dioxins are implicated in some cancers, changes in hormonal and immunity systems, and other problems. They take years and, in some cases decades, to degrade. 

Residents and advocates will need to keep up unrelenting pressure for deadlines to be set and met, and for high standards to be upheld. The DEQ needs to be held to the transparency it has promised -- and be as serious about incorporating community input as officials say they are in seeking it. All of Michigan needs to watch because, if this is to be the pattern for future pollution cleanups, it has implications for the entire state's health.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Residents will have options to limit dioxin exposure 

http://www.ourmidland.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13852757&BRD=2289&PAG=461&dept_id=472542&rfi=6

People whose yards have been identified as priorities for dioxin cleanup will have options when The Dow Chemical Co. comes knocking at their doors. 

The state and Dow have agreed those people should be offered house cleaning and loose soil cover to eliminate potential exposure by year-end, though owners will have the opportunity to opt out of activities. 

"It's totally voluntary. They don't even have to talk to us, but we encourage them to learn what their options are," said Dow spokesman John Musser. 


The plan is detailed in the framework agreement recently announced by the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality and The Dow Chemical Co. to address contamination and keep the company in compliance with its 2003-issued operating license. 


It affects residents of about 250 properties in areas north and northeast of the chemical plant in Midland and within the flood plain of the Tittabawassee River that are expected to have levels of the manufacturing byproduct in their yards beyond the federal action level of 1,000 parts per trillion and more than 10 times the state's clean-up level of 90 ppt. Those people will be contacted in upcoming weeks and informed about dioxin, its exposure pathways and potential remedies. The company also might opt to test top priority areas to verify that contamination there is indeed above the 1,000-ppt. threshold the state has agreed to. If the levels are lower, no action would be taken. 


If action plans do move forward, in-house solutions offered could include duct and carpet cleaning and dusting. Outside, loose soil could be covered with sod or wood chips, and gardens could be raised or relocated. 


"It's a personal choice," Musser said, adding: "We don't think there's a health risk." 


But the level of risk remains a question for some. 


Michelle Hurd Riddick of Bay City-based Lone Tree Council is concerned about children raised in homes that sit on contaminated property. While communication will have to be approved by the DEQ before it is presented, she doesn't think Dow should be the one approaching residents to discuss the matter. 


"People need to be offered detailed information by the Michigan Department of Community Health or the DEQ, before they decline (Dow action) -- not by the polluter who has a vested interest," Riddick said. 


According to the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC), U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, dioxin is a human carcinogen. The groups link high-level exposure to diabetes, birth defects and blood disease and low-level exposure to increases in thyroid and immune function, learning disabilities and effects on tooth enamel. 


But a Dow Chemical study published in 2003 shows that cancer rates for 2,187 dioxin-exposed workers it's studied since 1940 are at lower-than expected levels. National statistics show that for a population of that size, 170 people are expected to die of cancer. In the Dow group, which had members who experienced very high levels of dioxin exposure, 168 cancers were observed. 


But the company's studies also indicate that dioxin could contribute to specific types of cancer. 


In 1998 the company reported to the Environmental Protection Agency that studies of its workers show increased levels of prostate cancer among those exposed to dioxins. A stronger correlation between dioxin exposure and stomach cancer also was found. 


Michigan's 90-ppt. standard is a cleanup criterion protective of people who may have long-term exposure to dioxin. The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry level of 1,000 ppt is an action level. ATSDR considers 50 parts per trillion a "safe" level, and uses 1,000 ppt as a level at which action should be taken to interrupt exposure. 


Riddick takes issue with the DEQ's deviation from state law in the Dow situation. "State law says 90 ppt or higher needs an interim response," she said. "If that's not happening, we need to be asking why." 


Dow is in the process of several studies, including an exposure study conducted by the University of Michigan, that would determine whether or not living on contaminated property increases levels of dioxin in blood. It also is conducting a study to determine how much dioxin is absorbed into the body when soil is ingested. The state in creating its 90 ppt standard uses assumptions to determine that amount, and Dow believes they are too conservative. 


The company hopes to prove that point and convince the state to adjust the 90 ppt criteria accordingly. 


The DEQ's agreement to allow the studies has been considered a victory by Midland lawmakers, city officials and Midland resident groups who have opposed cleanup action at 90 ppt without complete scientific study. They have wanted definitive proof of health risk for fear of impacting residents unnecessarily. 


But the Lone Tree Council and other environmental groups see further study as further delay and plan to ask Gov. Jennifer Granholm and her administration to reconsider the framework plans, its timeline and its implications health-wise. 


"It doesn't even rise to the level of a short-term fix, said James Clift, Michigan Environmental Council Policy Director. "It's no fix at all. In fact, it moves us backward on a public health issue of monumental importance. Instead of imposing clean-up deadlines, it focuses on Dow's strategy for more study, more public relations, more delay." 


Meanwhile, the DEQ and Environmental Protection Agency are analyzing the framework document and its activities to see that they meet the requirements of the Dow operating license, something that the federal agency will require as it oversees the projects. 


"It's a pretty complicated document," said EPA corrective action project manager Greg Rudloff. "We're going to have to look through, but nothing (no conflict) is readily apparent."


----------

